# shorewall-common-4.2.11-r1: ..not use the detect option

## Massimo B.

Last emerge showed the message:

```
 * Messages for package net-firewall/shorewall-common-4.2.11-r1:

 * You should *not* use the detect option on interfaces

 * as shorewall will now start *before* net.
```

Now shorewall-perl only supports detect or - in this column (from man shorewall-interfaces). Why was this change being introduced and how to proceed now?

----------

## Massimo B.

Bug #288992: net-firewall/shorewall-4.2.11-r1: Failure to start firewalling service due to ambiguous dependency statements

Bug #316327: shorewall-common-4.2.11-r1: detect option for shorewall-perl

----------

